# Gunsmith



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 8, 2017)

Problem with remington 870  express 28 gauge. Will not cycle with remingto clay and field, honestly y can not pump t : e action  without bumping the stock  pretty hard. Winchester as are better but not as good as s h would be. I took I t apart wiped eve r anything down, did not find any  rough spot of anything bent that I can tell. Action is not good even unloaded. Is there a gun Smith in south west game I could take it to. Someone that is good. Someone that will fix it in a timely manner?


----------



## BanksCW (Apr 9, 2017)

Any good gunsmith will be behind on work. It most likely could me fixed in a timely manner, you'll just have to wait your turn. I would suggest contacting Remington and sending it in for service.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 9, 2017)

*Remington*

I did contact remington. Planned on sending it to them. Remington told me the gun was out of warranty, would not take it.


----------

